# THESSALONIKI | Projects & Construction



## Chariton (Feb 8, 2017)

Thessaloniki Confex Park Redevelopment
(TIF-HELEXPO)

An upgrade and redesign of the Thessaloniki International Fairgrounds into a new Conference and Exhibition center and an urban park with leisure, cultural and business facilities. The winning proposal by Sauerbruch Hutton and landscape architects  Gustafson Porter + Bowman  was announced last year, and construction is scheduled to begin in 2023 with a timeline of completion by 2026, unless the notorious Greek bureaucracy and the even more infamous Greek economy decide otherwise 





























































Unfortunately most of the old pavilions build during the 50's and 60's by some of Greece's pre-eminent modernist architects will be demolished, since subsequent alterations on the structures have pretty much rendered any restoration plan inexpedient.









The only buildings that will be preserved based on the new plan will be the OTE Tower, the Macedonian Museum of Contemporary Art building and the ESSO PAPPAS pavilion









sources: Winning Proposal for Thessaloniki's Fairground Redesign Introduces a Series of Pavilions within a Green Landscape
Competition: Thessaloniki ConfEx Park


----------



## Chariton (Feb 8, 2017)

Hub26 Thessaloniki office complex 

Designed by Divercity Architects, located in Lachanokipoi District 

































































Construction started breaking ground last month, completion scheduled for 2023








photo by @PetroSalonica


----------



## Chariton (Feb 8, 2017)

Agora Modiano
Originally built in 1925, by Eli Modiano, a prominent member of Salonika's once thriving Jewish community, fell into disarray in the past decades. Today is under restoration and will operate once again as a closed food market, scheduled for a reopening in the coming months. 




























sources: Θεσσαλονίκη: Η Αγορά Μοδιάνο θα γίνει ο νέος «παράδεισος» φαγητού (ΦΩΤΟ)


----------



## Chariton (Feb 8, 2017)

The iconic Olympos Naousa restaurant on the Thessaloniki waterfront, will soon reopen its doors, rebranded as ON Residence. The original eclecticist building, erected by Thessaloniki native Jacques Moshe in 1926, was refurbished and extended based on a redesign by Divercity Architects. 









































sources: Πρώτες εικόνες από την ανακαίνιση του ιστορικού Όλυμπος Νάουσα στη Θεσσαλονίκη
Το CNN ξεχώρισε 2 ελληνικά boutique ξενοδοχεία στη λίστα με τα τοπ που μόλις άνοιξαν -Ενα ρετρό, ένα μίνιμαλ
wikipedia.org/wiki/Ζακ_Μωσσέ


----------



## Chariton (Feb 8, 2017)

The Tobacco Warehouses of Thessaloniki

Once a thriving market for tobacco companies, the city today attempts to conserve and revive these important remnants of industrial architecture that managed to survive, many of which are nowadays derelict and threatened. Some recent examples of renovation and repurposing:

The Gavriiloglou Tobacco Warehouse, an art deco building from 1937, recently reopened as a hotel.

































The Konstantinidis Tobacco Warehouse, from the same period, has been also recently renovated and turned into an apartment building.









Also, upcoming projects, whose construction is underway, include the renovation of the "Red" Warehouse of Stavroupoli, by the Region of Central Macedonia, with plans to house a regional exam center, and the repurposing of another art deco building from the 30's, the Michailidis Warehouse, into a hotel. Photos from the revamps, hopefully coming soon 
















sources: Άνοιξε νέο 5άστερο ξενοδοχείο σε ιστορικό κτίριο της Θεσσαλονίκης στη Δωδεκανήσου
Οι καπναποθήκες του κέντρου της Θεσσαλονίκης
Θεσσαλονίκη: Ξεκινούν άμεσα εργασίες καθαρισμού στο “Kόκκινο Kαπνομάγαζο”
Ανακαλύψτε τα κτίρια της πόλης: Καπναποθήκη Α. Μιχαηλίδη- Κ. Σακκά


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*HOLOCAUST MEMORIAL MUSEUM OF GREECE / Heide & von Beckerath, EK A Efrat-Kowalsky Architects 
Thessaloniki, Greece
Local Architect: Makridis Associates
Visualisations: Davide Abbonacci 
In progress
Description:*


> The Holocaust Museum of Greece in Thessaloniki is a public monument that seeks to commemorate the devastating fate of the Jewish community and recount its cultural history and rejuvenation after World War II. It is to host an open forum for multi-cultural education and forward-looking dialogues between various identity groups.
> 
> The museum is located on a meaningful historical site, the now vacant old railway station, where the Jews of Thessaloniki were deported to Auschwitz during World War II. This site may extend the walkway developed along Thessaloniki’s seashore, connecting the city’s harbour, the historic White Tower and the old train station. Therefore, the project will be part of Thessaloniki’s iconic landscape and will resonate with its other urban monuments.
> 
> ...








Heide & von Beckerath







heidevonbeckerath.com













Holocaust Museum of Greece, Thessaloniki — Efrat-Kowalsky Architects


Location : Thessaloniki, Greece Year : 2015 Area : 8,000 sqm. Status : In Progress Client : The Jewish Community of Thessaloniki Team : Avinoam Sharon, Alon Sarig, Roy Finkelman Collaboration : Heide & Von Beckerath Architekten Berlin, Makridis Associates, Thessaloniki Pro




www.efrat-kowalsky.co.il










THMM







www.holocausteducenter.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Agora Modiano / SPARCH Architects
Food Market in Thessaloniki
Restoration - renovation of a listed building*
*Collabrator: Konstantinos Moustakas*
*Under Construction











































*








Modiano New Food Market - Agora Modiano


YESTERDAY MEETS TODAY THE IDEA Modiano Market is reborn as a modern food market that retains its old glamor and timeless spirit. A real paradise for food lovers, a multicultural market of high-quality food that will bring together unique flavors and products from all over the world, from...




agoramodiano.com













Modiano Food Market — Κonstantinos Μoustakas


Modiano Food Market, Thessaloniki, GR renovation + restoration of listed building 2017 - in progress design SPARCH / Sakellaridou -...




kmoustakas.com





*Construction update:


























*


















Εικόνες από τη σχεδόν έτοιμη Αγορά Μοδιάνο στη Θεσσαλονίκη | LiFO


Η πρόσοψη επί της οδού Βασιλέως Ηρακλείου φωτισμένη την ώρα του δειλινού




www.lifo.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Fix Complex / ASPA-KST Architects*
*Residential and Office Buildings
Developer: Dimand SA*
*In progress*


http://www.aspa-kst.com/projects/fix-complex/









































*Description:*


> Design for the FIX complex in Thessaloniki. It consists of 2 new buildings, one residential and 1 office building, and a complex of conserved buildings. The new building is divided diagonally in order to create a route that runs through the plot and joins the cultural uses near the plot (Water Supply Museum, LABattori Multipurpose Center, etc.). The volume in front of the conserved building of T.Zenetos recedes in order to create a protection zone for the monument, while in addition it is gradually degraded in height from 7 to 4 floors. The new building is ‘broken’ into individual volumes but also into multiple heights in order to harmonize better with the preserved and general heights of the wider area.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*SNF University Pediatric Hospital of Thessaloniki / Renzo Piano Building Workshop*
*On going
Local architect: Betaplan
Developer: Stavros Niarchos* *Foundation 
Estimated completion: 2025*
*







*


> Renzo Piano composes the SNF University Paediatric Hospital of Thessaloniki as three structures that extend over two plots with overground and underground connections, working together in an innovative campus design. The structures blend seamlessly into a newly planted woodland which will assimilate the site’s natural habitat with the newly incorporated interactive playgrounds and healing gardens.


*

























*


































SNF Health Initiative







www.snfhi.org













Renzo Piano’s three new hospitals in Greece will be a model for the future in Europe and in the World


Renzo Piano’s three new hospitals in Greece will be a model for the future in Europe and in the World




www.metalocus.es













renzo piano's three new hospitals in greece embrace nature to aid holistic rehabilitation






www.designboom.com







http://www.rpbw.com/project/stavros-niarchos-foundation-hospitals


*Why Hospitals Will Start Resembling Parks and Museums
The Stavros Niarchos Foundation has announced an ambitious proposal to build three state-of-the-art hospitals designed by Renzo Piano in Greece--the latest in a wave of organizations aiming to make stark healthcare spaces feel more human*








Why Hospitals Will Start Resembling Parks and Museums – SURFACE


A proposal to build three major hospitals by Renzo Piano in Greece is taking shape—the latest in a movement toward humanizing stark healthcare spaces.




www.surfacemag.com


----------



## APOQUINDO (Jul 17, 2007)

Good to see how the city is dusting its former jewish glory and heritage. Once a thriving sfaradim community and the largest ethnic group in the city, their community was shattered after the nazi ocupation and massive deportation.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Onoma Hotel / Koulouris & Associates
Completed*


> Incoming one meets the reception area, bar, restaurant, while the backyard extends to the café restaurant area. On the mezzanine outside the administration area there is a fitness center, a meeting room and a relaxation area with a library, a playroom and launch seating areas. On the first floor there are four (4) conference-event halls that can be integrated and a catering service. The accommodation is structured from the 2nd to the 7th floor, while the hotel's roof garden is housed on the 8th and last floor, offering unobstructed views of both Thermaikos Bay and Castles. The necessary auxiliary spaces and parking spaces are in the basement.
> This is a demanding project, which due to changing use of the existing educational building with various phases of construction and extensions to a hotel use and public gathering building, needed attention both to its static enhancement and to its adaptation to architectural and engineering solutions, while taking into account planning and building regulations, sanitation and hotel regulations.





https://kouloukouris.gr/en/portfolio-item/5-hotel-in-thessaloniki/
















































































































"ONOMA" το πρώτο έξυπνο ξενοδοχείο 5* στη Θεσσαλονίκη - ktirio.gr


Το νέο ξενοδοχείο του ομίλου Anatolia Hospitality βρίσκεται στο αναπτυσσόμενο δυτικό τμήμα του κέντρου της Θεσσαλονίκης, στην περιοχή του Νέου Σιδηροδρομικού Σταθμού. Είναι το πρώτο "έξυπνο" ξενοδοχείο της πόλης με προσωποποιημένες υπηρεσίες και σύγχρονο design και διαθέτει 83 δωμάτια και 16...




ktirio.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Monasty 5* Hotel / Not A Number Architects
Autograph Collection by Marriott 
Under construction*








MONASTY HOTEL THESSALONIKI


Monasty Hotel, part of Marriott’s Autograph Collection is a brand new 5 star hotel, in the centre of Thessaloniki, the ideal city escape either for leisure or business.




www.monastyhotel.com










Not a Number Architects


NaNA - Not a Number Architects is an architectural studio preoccupied with the creation of meaningful space. Founded in London in 2008 by Ermis Adamantidis and Dominiki Dadatsi, NaNA has since been involved in a diverse range of projects spanning from space installations to urban planning.




nan-a.eu












































































*Construction update: August - September 2022











































*









Not a Number Architects


Not a Number Architects, Thessaloníki. 2,936 likes · 4 talking about this · 1 was here. NaNA is an award winning architectural studio preoccupied with the creation of meaningful space led by Ermis...




www.facebook.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Anna Papageorgiou STEM Center / Schema 4 Architects*
*Anatolia College, Thessaloniki, Greece*
*Completed
Photography: Nikos Vavdinoudis – Christos Dimitriou *





Anatolia College - STEM Center | Schema 4







www.schema4.gr




*


































































































Το υπερσύγχρονο και βιοκλιματικό κτίριο εκπαίδευσης “Anna Papageorgiou STEM Center”


Υποβάλλετε ένα άρθρο Το όνομά σας * Το email σας * Το θέμα του άρθρου σας *




kataskevesktirion.gr




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Agora Modiano / SPARCH Architects*
* Food Market in Thessaloniki
Restoration - renovation of a listed building
Collabrator: Konstantinos Moustakas
Under Construction* 





Home







www.sparch.gr













Μπήκαμε στην νέα Αγορά Μοδιάνο στη Θεσσαλονίκη


Εκατό χρόνια μετά τη δημιουργία της από τον πρωτοπόρο μηχανικό Eli Modiano, η Αγορά της Θεσσαλονίκης ετοιμάζεται να ανοίξει ξανά τις πόρτες της και να γράψει ένα νέο κεφάλαιο στην ιστορία της πόλης.




www.news247.gr













*
Construction update: 16/10/22




















































*


----------

